# drupal/ubercart



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

drupal/ubercart can somebody with a greater knowledge than mine please explain to me what each is and how they are used together, and most importantly if they are free?

Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Drupal is a content management system (blogs, newspapers, etc.). Ubercart is an extension that adds shopping cart functionality to a Drupal site.

Both are open source and free to use.


----------



## screen.worx (Jun 2, 2009)

Drupal/Ubercart is the ultimate option for an ecommerce site. Check out ubercart.org, they have a "show off" forum for showing the variability of design options. I use Drupal for client websites, it's a great framework and I would recommend it to anyone!

If you have any further questions on Drupal, feel free to let me know. I do custom drupal theming for local freelance clients.


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

Agreed Drupal+Ubercart is a powerful combination with great flexibility. Drupal is a content management system and ubercart is a module for Drupal. To fully customize drupal it takes some web development knowledge especially if doing custom theming.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm using Drupal/Ubercart for my online store On Front Street. I have some added modules for advanced functionality, but Drupal is great after you get over the learning curve. It really helps to know some basic HTML/CSS/DB stuff to get it started, but since its open-source, you can use the money you would normally spend on a BigCartel or ShopSite store and hire a web designer on Elance.com to theme your website. 

Please email me if you have any questions about Drupal/Ubercart. I'd be happy to help or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

The best thing they both are free with continue development


----------



## FlustardMal (Jul 11, 2011)

Drupal is one of the most powerful open-source content management systems. Alternatives include Joomla. Drupal benefits from having a very active user base as well as active forums and module developers.

For the most part, you can achieve most if not all the functionality you would need for a online store. Using Drupal you can also incorporate social features like blogs and forums.

Ubercart is one of Drupal's ecommerce packages (actually a module). It too is open source and is also very powerful. For a simple webstore with product descriptions, images etc. Ubercart can handle it out of the box. You need Drupal to run Ubercart. No Drupal, no Ubercart.

A alternative ecommerce module for Drupal that has recently been started for use with Drupal 7 (latest current version) is called Drupal Commerce. It is still very young and relatively untested. You're best bet is to use UberCart. If I am not mistaken, there is already an UberCart version for Drupal 7.

If you do decide to use Drupal, you will either need to pay for hosting or install localhost software on your computer (easy to do, plenty of guides). Drupal is PHP driven and works with MySQL. Localhost options include WAMP, MAMP and XAMPP. In terms of Drupal-friendly hosts, almost any hosting company can support Drupal as long as they can run PHP and MySQL it should be no issue, they'll also likely help you set it up and install it on your server.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Never played with either, very interested.


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a look at my site (In my signature), it's built on Drupal 6 + Ubercart.

This should give you a pretty good idea of what Drupal + Ubercart is capable of. I have not used Drupal Commerce yet, but I am excited to see another e-commerce solution developing.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

Well said!



FlustardMal said:


> Drupal is one of the most powerful open-source content management systems. Alternatives include Joomla. Drupal benefits from having a very active user base as well as active forums and module developers.
> 
> For the most part, you can achieve most if not all the functionality you would need for a online store. Using Drupal you can also incorporate social features like blogs and forums.
> 
> ...


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I really like this site. Did you use a base theme and style it, or did you use Zen and start from scratch. Simple, clean, and effective. Did you design this yourself?



Jsheffers said:


> Take a look at my site (In my signature), it's built on Drupal 6 + Ubercart.
> 
> This should give you a pretty good idea of what Drupal + Ubercart is capable of. I have not used Drupal Commerce yet, but I am excited to see another e-commerce solution developing.


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

onfrontstreet said:


> I really like this site. Did you use a base theme and style it, or did you use Zen and start from scratch. Simple, clean, and effective. Did you design this yourself?


Thanks! I really appreciate it.

It is both custom design & code. I designed it, and then built the theme from scratch (no sub-theme). 

Ubercart is a great module for Drupal 6 and can get you started with an e-commerce solution, but for a custom look CSS, HTML, and Drupal knowledge are a must. Of course if you find a theme you like with ubercart built in and you are happy with the look then that's great, but being someone who's job is to build Drupal sites, they can be rather daunting to someone who isn't strong in those areas. You can quickly feel like you are over your head.

My advice if you want to take this route, would be to brush up on your CSS/HTML/Drupal skills before undertaking any kind of site like this. Maybe install Drupal locally and start playing around with how things work, and how things are done the "Drupal way." Until you're comfortable enough to roll it into a live site. 

Anyways they are both great tools, which I've chosen to run my t-shirt site. Let me know if anyone else has any questions!

Links to the projects:

*Drupal & Ubercart*
Drupal - Open Source CMS | drupal.org
Ubercart, the Free Open Source E-Commerce Shopping Cart Solution / Software for Drupal, E Commerce

*Ubercart Module on Drupal.org*
Ubercart | drupal.org


----------



## FlustardMal (Jul 11, 2011)

Another thing, for those who are strong with CSS, there is a base theme, already mentioned called Zen. It can be considered a blank canvas of sorts and you do a lot of things with it.

Some notable sites running Drupal are The Onion and Popular Science.


----------

